# Netzwerk einfach nur lahm

## xraver

Hallo,

mir ist aufgefallen das kopieren von Dateien vom  Laptop<=>PC meiner Meinung nach sehr langsam verläuft. Auch bei Freunden ist das kopieren von meinem Laptop zu deren Rechnern sehr langsam.

Die Datenübertragungsrate liegt bei ~ 3-4mb/s - jetzt mit neuem Kernel komm ich so auf 4,5mb/s was ich bei einem 100 oder 1000/mb Netzwerk ziemlich lahm finde. Meine Laptop Platte schafft so 30mb. Ich habe auch schon unterschiedliche Versuche angestellt.

z.B Ohne Router, Samba, NFS, SSH - immer das gleiche.

Von WLAN mag ich erst gar net sprechen, dort komm ich auf 1,5mb/s obwohl ich 2 Meter neben dem Router sitze. Bei 54MB WLan ist das doch nur ein Trauerspiel.

Habt ihr eine Idee wo das Problem liegen könnte oder ist so ein Verhalten einfach "normal"?

Wie sind so eine ~ Übertragungsraten im Lan?

----------

## treor

ich schaff hier im lan (100mbit) über sftp/scp/ftp 9-11mb/s... ist also bei dir deutlich zu niedrig. (selbst mein server mit 2x500mhz schafft 4mb/s über sftp und da ist die cpu die begrenzung) 

überprüf mal den übertragungsmodus von deinem lappy und stell, falls er auf auto-negotiation steht, fest auf full-duplex (sollte es eigentlich nicht sein wenn das wlan das gleiche prob hat)

ansonnsten vieleicht noch schauen obs problem vieleicht weg ist wenn du das ein oder ander kernelmodul entlädst... bekannter hatte vorkurzem nen lustiges verhalten von nem raid kontroller der keine performance brachte wenn das kernelmodul für die netzwerkkarte in ner bestimmten version geladen war

----------

## xraver

Verschiedene Übertragungsraten habe auch schon probiert, von 10 - 1000 MB immer das gleiche. Lade mir gerade ein LiveCD down, mal schauen....

An VISTA liegt es auch nicht, denn das Verhalten ist mit Gentoo <=> Gentoo per NFS/SCP das gleiche.

Am meisten sört mich auch die miese Übertragungsrate per WLan, denn ich plane demnächst meinen Inet Anschluss von 1MB auf 3 zu upgraden.

----------

## a.forlorn

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass die Optimierungen, die so im Inet zu finden sind, die Performance eher verschlechtern.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Die Raten scheinen ein bissel arg niedrig, in der Tat, aber Du solltest folgendes bedenken:

Shares ala SMB/CIFS/NFS sind naturgemäßt langsamer, wegen des hohen Overhead, scp wenn die CPUs fit sind, sollte ansich recht flott sein, im Zweifelsfall mal ftp (unverschlüsselt) für den transport verwenden - nur testweise.

Bloß nicht die Karte auf einen Betriebsmodus festsetzen, wenn Du es nicht auch auf dem Gegenüber (Switch etc.) kannst, eine einseitige Autoneg führt zu den denkbar schlechtesten Ergebnissen.

Und bei WLAN solltest DU bedenken, daß die Übertragungsrate 54 Mbit/s nur Half Duplex ist, mit allen Konsequenzen, aber über 2 MByte/sec sollten schon drin sein.

----------

## xraver

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass die Optimierungen, die so im Inet zu finden sind, die Performance eher verschlechtern.

 

Das ist mir bekannt und ich mache auch solche Optimierungen nicht. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten die andere davon abraten wenn sie mich mit solchen abenteuerlichen Fragen ansprechen.

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Shares ala SMB/CIFS/NFS sind naturgemäßt langsamer, wegen des hohen Overhead, scp wenn die CPUs fit sind, sollte ansich recht flott sein, im Zweifelsfall mal ftp (unverschlüsselt) für den transport verwenden - nur testweise. 

 

In beiden Rechner sowie in denen meines Freundes stecken aktuelle DuoCore Prozessoren. Selbst treor berichtet das SCP auf seiner 2x500Mhz Cpu mehr leistet. Ich habe es mit und ohne Router/Switch dazwischen ausprobiert. Aber die ftp Geschichte probiere ich gerne mal aus.

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Und bei WLAN solltest DU bedenken, daß die Übertragungsrate 54 Mbit/s nur Half Duplex ist, mit allen Konsequenzen, aber über 2 MByte/sec sollten schon drin sein.

 

Das WLAN HalfDuplex benutzt war mir nicht bekannt. Danke für den Hinweis.

----------

## xraver

So, ich habe mal mit netperf eine Tests gemacht, vileicht hilft es ja einen Netzwerk Freak  :Wink: .

Szenario 1: WLAN

 *VISTA => Gentoo wrote:*   

> c:\dev>netclient.exe -H 192.168.1.101
> 
> TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.1.101
> 
> Recv   Send    Send
> ...

 

 *Gentoo => VISTA wrote:*   

> netpnetperf -H 192.168.1.102
> 
> eTCP STREAM TEST from 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0) port 0 AF_INET to 192.168.1.102 (192.168.1.102) port 0 AF_INET
> 
> Recv   Send    Send
> ...

 

Szenario 2: LAN über Router

 *VISTA => Gentoo wrote:*   

> c:\dev>netclient.exe -H 192.168.1.100
> 
> TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.1.100
> 
> Recv   Send    Send
> ...

 

 *Gentoo => VISTA wrote:*   

> netperf -H 192.168.1.102
> 
> TCP STREAM TEST from 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0) port 0 AF_INET to 192.168.1.102 (192.168.1.102) port 0 AF_INET
> 
> Recv   Send    Send
> ...

 

Ähm ja, ich habe zwar echt keinen Plan was die Werte zu bedeuten haben, aber warum ist der Throughput von Gentoo zu Vista höher?

Szenario 3: Crossover

 *VISTA => Gentoo wrote:*   

> c:\dev>netclient.exe -H 169.254.108.31
> 
> TCP STREAM TEST to 169.254.108.31
> 
> Recv   Send    Send
> ...

 

 *Gentoo => VISTA wrote:*   

> netperf -H 169.254.108.33
> 
> TCP STREAM TEST from 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0) port 0 AF_INET to 169.254.108.33 (169.254.108.33) port 0 AF_INET
> 
> Recv   Send    Send
> ...

 

In VISTA habe ich 100mb FullDuplex eingestellt und dmesg von Gentoo meldet:

 *Quote:*   

> tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.
> 
> tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

 

Hm, was nu?

----------

## schachti

Teste doch mal Linux --> Linux - ich habe das Gefühl, dass RedmondOS an dem Problem nicht ganz unschuldig ist.

----------

## xraver

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Teste doch mal Linux --> Linux - ich habe das Gefühl, dass RedmondOS an dem Problem nicht ganz unschuldig ist.

 

Das mache ich gleich mal.

Habe zu meiner Verwirrung mal iperf getestet. Nur mal eben WLAN

 *Quote:*   

> c:\dev>iperf.exe -c 192.168.1.101
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Client connecting to 192.168.1.101, TCP port 5001
> ...

 

Im ersten Fall war Linux der Server und im 2ten Windows. Frage mich wieso da recht unterschiedliche Werte zusammen kommen.

//edit

Netperf(server) sagt zu Windowsize: Linux 85.3 KByte und VISTA 8.00 KByte

Ist somit schonmal die ganze Bench Geschichte hinfällig weill beide OS eine andere WindowSize verwenden?

//edit

Nun habe ich iperf unter Gentoo<=>Gentoo getestet. Egal auf welchen Rechner der Server läuft - der Werte sind sogut wie gleich.

 *Quote:*   

> iperf -s
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Server listening on TCP port 5001
> ...

 

Ein scp eines 95MB files dauert 3sec und wird mit 31MB/s übertragen.

----------

## xraver

[quote="xraver"] *schachti wrote:*   

> Teste doch mal Linux --> Linux - ich habe das Gefühl, dass RedmondOS an dem Problem nicht ganz unschuldig ist.

 

Das mache ich gleich mal.

Habe zu meiner Verwirrung mal iperf getestet. Nur mal eben WLAN

 *Quote:*   

> c:\dev>iperf.exe -c 192.168.1.101
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Client connecting to 192.168.1.101, TCP port 5001
> ...

 

Im ersten Fall war Linux der Server und im 2ten Windows. Frage mich wieso da recht unterschiedliche Werte zusammen kommen.

//edit

Netperf(server) sagt zu Windowsize: Linux 85.3 KByte und VISTA 8.00 KByte

Ist somit schonmal die ganze Bench Geschichte hinfällig weill beide OS eine andere WindowSize verwenden?

//edit

Nun habe ich iperf unter Gentoo<=>Gentoo getestet. Egal auf welchen Rechner der Server läuft - der Werte sind sogut wie gleich.

 *Quote:*   

> iperf -s
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Server listening on TCP port 5001
> ...

 

Ein scp eines 95MB files dauert 3sec und wird mit 31MB/s übertragen. Und das per WLAN

Der gleiche Vorgang dauert unter VISTA über 5min und WinSCP sag CPS: 300 - 400KB/s

Scheint es also so das VISTA das Problem ist? Wenn ja, dann ist das zihmlich schei***.

In meinen Bekanntenkreis bin ich der einzige Linux Anwender und das lokale Tauschen von Files wird echt zur Qual.

----------

## schachti

Es gibt für Windows ein Tool namens TCP Optimizer. Vielleicht bringt das in diesem Fall was.

----------

## xraver

Habe auch gelesen das VISTA seine TCP Werte automatisch optimiert. Der von dir erwähnte TCP Optimizer ist auch nicht für VISTA erhältlich. Schaue gerade in einigen Foren nach Lösungen. jedoch bringt das nur mir etwas. Ich kann ja nicht bei jeden Fremden Recher erst die TCP Werte optimieren.

Iperf z.b liefert mir folgendes Bild:

Ist Gentoo Server und VISTA Client, so liegen die Werte bei bei 6MB. Passe ich die TCP WindowSize etwas bei netperf an so komm ich manchmal auf 10MB/s. Leider lässt sich bei Gentoo nicht die 8KB unter iperf einstellen, ich erhalte da eine Warnung das 8KB angefordert sind, aber es werden 16kb genommen.

Ist VISTA dagegen der Server komme ich so 25-30/mb/s -egal welche Windows Size eingestellt ist.

Lol, da hab ich nun den ganzen Vormittag geopfert um festzustellen das VISTA mal wieder murks ist.

Die armen Admins von gemischten Netzwerken tuen einen da ja richtig leid.

----------

## xraver

Ich habe nun mal das TCP Autotuning von VISTA deaktiviert, aber keine Besserung erkannt.

Selbst ein iperf auf localhost zeigt wie grottig M$ in Sachen IP arbeitet.

 *Quote:*   

> c:\dev>iperf.exe -s
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Server listening on TCP port 5001
> ...

 

Gentoo bringt es hier auf 2,29Gb transfered mit 1,97GB/s. Lol, war nicht zu lesen das M$ den TCP/IP Stack neu geschrieben hatt?

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Lol, war nicht zu lesen das M$ den TCP/IP Stack neu geschrieben hatt?

 

Ja, aber es ist auch zu lesen, dass Vista verdammt viele Probleme in Sachen Netzwerk hat.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ich muß gestehen, daß mich die Asymmetrie auch etwas baff macht. Neben Vista als Ursache, könnte es aber auch sehr gut ein Problem des Linux Treibers sein. Bei einigen Treibern/Karten kann man ja durchaus auch zwischen unterschiedlichen APIs/Treibr<->Kernel Transportmodi wählen (NAPI oder nicht). Wenn z.B. der Kartenpuffer voll ist, und die Karte zu spät nen IRQ auslöst kann das genauso die Rate in den Keller ziehen, wie z.B. auch so Sachen wie die einstellbare HEartbeat Timer Frequenz, bzw. die eit einigr Zeit mögliche Vriante des Tickless Kernels.

Andererseits ist es komisch, daß es sowohl bei wired als auch bei wireless auftritt. Haben beide Linux Kisten en gleichen Kernel und gleiche Hardware? Wäre es praktikabel mal testweise ne Live-CD ala Knoppix zu nehmen, die dann vermutlich ne andere Kernelversion etc. hat ... um mal zu sehen, ob es allgemein bei Linux zickt, oder vieleicht eine spezifische Kombination zu dem PRoblem führt.

Ich durfte es leider schon erleben, daß ein Treiber von einer Minor zur nächsten komplett unbrauchbar wurde, und es weitere 5 Minors und zig Monate brauchte, bis die HArdware wieder lief und das obwohl es nen funktionierenden Treiber gab, den man aber schonmal als obsolet aus dem Kernel geworfen hatte   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## xraver

Von Linux zu Linux funktioniert es prächtig. Ich vermute echt das es an VISTA liegt. Nachdem ich nach einige Recherchen feststellen musste das es für TCP/IP schon einige Cracks gibt um um die maximale Verbindungsanzahl zu erhöhen war ich schon etwas verwundert. Auch das automatische Einstellen der TCP Werte von VISTA scheint nicht das wahre zu sein. Und schon alleine die Benchmarks für den TCP Stack im allgemeinen werfen kein gutes Licht auf VISTA..

2 Unterschiedliche Linux Kernel hab ich schon auf meinen Laptop getestet mit den gleichen miesen Übertragungsraten zu VISTA. Wenn ich einen Freund besuche und dort mein Laptop mit VISTA verbinde ist das gleiche Problem zu beobachten.

Demnächst werde ich mal einen XP Benutzer aufsuchen und schauen wie es dort aus schaut. Mit einer Live CD were ich es dennoch versuchen.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an Vista liegt. Es gab zwar ein paar Probleme mit p2p und Netzwerk, weil Vista ohne SP1 einfach nur 10 connections per second erlaubte - die gehören aber mittlerweile als "solved". Bei mir schreibt und liest Vista über Samba mit 10 MB/s auf nen alten Geode mit noch älteren IDE-Platten.

----------

## xraver

Hm, wenn es nicht an VISTA liegt, wie ist dieses Verhalten zu erklären?

Daten von Gentoo nach VISTA = langsam - egal ob LAN/WLAN -- egal was für Daten

Daten von VISTA nach Gentoo = etwas schneller, doch nicht so schnell wie es sein sollte

Daten von Gentoo nach Gentoo = angenehmer Speed

Dazu, 3 Kernel am Laptop angetestet und 2 VISTA Maschinen.

----------

## xraver

So, nun hab ich eine Ubuntu CD ins Laufwerk geschoben.

Ein 25Mb File von VISTA zum Laptop dauert <20s.

Das gleiche File vom Laptop zu VISTA dauert ~1:30min.

Also an Gentoo liegt es nicht. Und an meine VISTA Konfiguration kann es auch nicht sein da unter eine andere VISTA Machine das gleiche verhalten zu beobachten ist.

Und nun?  :Wink: 

----------

## 69719

Wenn es Gigabit ist und Vista grade Multimedia Zeugs macht, drosselt es den restlichen Netzwerkverkehr auf 10 Pakete/ms -> 10.000 Pakete/s und kann damit nur noch maximal 15 MB/s transportieren. Wenn jetzt sogar noch mehrere Netzwerkkarten vorhanden sind, drosselt Vista durch einen Bug im NDIS-Treiber die Geschwindigkeit noch weiter.

(mein letzter Stand)

Vielleicht kommst du damit einen Schritt weiter.

http://courtneymalone.com/2007/08/28/a-note-on-vista-network-speed/

----------

## xraver

Also Multimedia machte VISTA während den gesamten Tests nie. Aber ich habe habe zusätzlich 3 Virtuelle Netzwerkkarten (2 VMWARE 1 Hamachi) - ich werde diese mal zum Test deaktivieren.

Danke für den Artikel  :Wink: .

Ist schon lustig; "How To Fix the Vista Network Speed Issue While Playing Sound" - VISTA ist wie alle M$ Produkte - einfach nur krank  :Wink: .

----------

